# Some Slingshots I Made



## Sumpfsocke (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

I just came across slingshots about two month ago, since then I managed to collect some nice wood and did a few slingshots. Hope you like them!














































For two of them I used Hrawks Dragon design from this forum (the green one and the last one).
I am not 100% sure about the woods I used. The dark wood is plum I think and the other one is some exotic hard wood (smells strange when you sand it) You can see how the raw wood I used looked like before in the pictures.

The only tool I used was a dremel and the finish is lineseed oil (except for the green one, that has some other finish I found in home depot)

What do you think?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

very nice mate !
good job , i love the green one


----------



## Sumpfsocke (May 13, 2012)

Haha thx ^^ I also have some blue and PINK color laying around here, maybe if I have some time I will do some more colored ones xD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

all are very nice. the 2nd one looks a bit like hays mini-hunter, but perhaps a bit bigger, i like that one a lot. nonetheless, all nice jobs,


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting. They look great. Happy shooting.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

They are all good looking shooters


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice your Slingshots, especially the green one. Greetings


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------

